
Kim Dotcom reveals Me.ga with encryption directly in the browser - kposehn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20165657
======
Piskvorrr
Oh noes, another flamewar on "wooo, let's do crypto in JS, what could possibly
go wrong?" coming up. See also: Javascript Cryptography Considered Harmful -
<http://www.matasano.com/articles/javascript-cryptography/>

